# Don't Mess With Texas



## BarbS (Dec 7, 2013)

I liked this so much, I want to share it with all you good ol' Texans (and everybody else)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2013)

That was epic. And thanks for the heads up Barb, if I see any California tags coming west I'll consider the entire vehicle as skeet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarbS (Dec 7, 2013)

Kevin said:


> That was epic. And thanks for the heads up Barb, if I see any California tags coming west I'll consider the entire vehicle as skeet.



Glad you liked it, and I believe you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 7, 2013)

That was awesome! I was born in TX, so proudly retain my dual citizenship just in case the USA goes totally bonkers and I need to move back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 7, 2013)

That was the best thing I've heard read and seen today. Thanks for sharing that Barb. Born in Texas, lived in Texas and have visited other areas outside the state line but do my best to get back as quickly as possible. It's a Texas Thang! and yes

"Don't Mess With Texas"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 7, 2013)

I need to get out of the Peoples Republic of Connecticut....soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 7, 2013)

After admitting to residence in my sadass state, I quickly add....."but Northern California is like another state, man", and it is, but nobody listens...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> After admitting to residence in my sadass state, I quickly add....."but Northern California is like another state, man", and it is, but nobody listens...



washington is the same way mike- you have western 1/5 of the land 4/5's of the people- all the rain- Eastern - one helluva lot different. N Ca is nice. The rest of it - stinks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2013)

That was funny Barb and way too true......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Dec 7, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> After admitting to residence in my sadass state, I quickly add....."but Northern California is like another state, man", and it is, but nobody listens...



Bishop, with its sweeping view of the Sierra Nevada, gets my vote every time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 8, 2013)

That was 8 minutes and 17 seconds well spent. Thanks for posting that Barb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Texan here also but spend a lot of time in Arkansas .
All across the USA one will find the same type Americans but they are found usually in the Rual areas. Something about Cities packing so many into small areas they seem to just go crazy trying to control everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2013)

People often ask me why I moved from San Diego "it's so beautiful there" to Arizona, I should show them this video... OK so AZ is not TX, but you know what I mean

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 8, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> People often ask me why I moved from San Diego "it's so beautiful there" to Arizona, I should show them this video... OK so AZ is not TX, but you know what I mean


Yep, you are saying Arizona is like Texas, minus the ego

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2013)

Arizona is full of responsible, upright, gun-toting revolutionaries. My kind of place.



manbuckwal said:


> Yep, you are saying Arizona is like Texas, minus the ego
> manbuckwal
> Location: California


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Arizona is full of responsible, upright, gun-toting revolutionaries. My kind of place.



Yeah, but I live in the GOOD northern part

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 8, 2013)

I literally just returned from Santa Monica(business trip)... It's a shame such a beautiful place is completely uninhabitable for me. If one more person asks me if I eat gluten, I'm gonna slap them. I'm not entirely sure what gluten is, but as long as it's deep fried and comes with a side of gravy, I'm absolutely going to eat it. The only reason to avoid eating something is that it tastes awful, and that can only be determined after trying it.

We walked around quite a bit, and I marveled at all of the trees that I didn't recognize. A bit of Internet searching helped me pick out a few of the species, but I also led me to a series of newspaper articles and blogs about tree murders that were committed in the area over the past few years. A strange combination of nausea, fascination, hostility, and humor washed over me as I read tale after tale of some 'defenseless' ficus tree that was cut down(murdered) on private property. The trees on public grounds are often moved despite the tremendous expense associated... Otherwise, some dope smoking jack wagon chains themselves to the damn thing to prevent it being cut down. 

Looking at it from a tree's perspective(I know they are incapable of thought, but for the sake of argument):

I don't want to be killed with a chainsaw, but after smelling some of those freak shows, I think the chainsaw would be preferable to having some vegan fart sniffer chained to me.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SENC (Dec 8, 2013)

Hoorah, Doc! Welcome back to civilization!


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 8, 2013)

As a resident of the Peoples Republic of Massachusetts - I agree with all.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2013)

DKMD said:


> ....
> Looking at it from a tree's perspective(I know they are incapable of thought, but for the sake of argument):....



For you to come back with such a parenthetical explanation of the insanity you observed, only reinforces my suspicion that the left coast can affect even the most ardent proponents of common sense. You should never go back. There's not enough cowcrap like we have in Texas and Oklahoma. It's all bullcrap on the left coast. Except for Barb and Mike and those other people who are unaffected by their surroundings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 9, 2013)

There's always been something about Texas that I really love -- this video explains it very well. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> For you to come back with such a parenthetical explanation of the insanity you observed, only reinforces my suspicion that the left coast can affect even the most ardent proponents of common sense. You should never go back. There's not enough cowcrap like we have in Texas and Oklahoma. It's all bullcrap on the left coast. Except for Barb and Mike and those other people who are unaffected by their surroundings.



You are wrong- If you look at my state geographically-politically, population, weather etc etc etc- west side of state and east side have absolutely nothing in common. We are an ag based economy -we look at stuff growing in fields as survival- economically and Hell we need to eat. They look at agriculture. as something that is stealing the precious water from a yeller bellied toad or something other fool critter. They are smarter then we are- us dummies do not realize that food comes from Wally world. They destroyed the whole logging industry on the west cost to save 50 spotted owls- 10's of thousands of jobs They have discovered now after probably millions in research that the barred owl is killing the spotted. We could have saved the jobs and the millions in research- if they would have just taken our suggestion of spotted owl helper. Just add heat and water!!!!! they are delicious.
Our world on this side of mountains is wide open spaces- their world - well it is more like an ant or bee colony- stuffed together as tight as can be.
If you have not seen it it is very hard to understand the change you get in about 75 miles. Once you crest the cascade divide- it is a whole different world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Dec 9, 2013)

We're Not left-coasters! The Cascade Curtain divides both WA and OR between weirdos and common-sensers. In my youth, there was a serious movement to divide WA state at the mountains, and use Spokane as the capitol of a new state. I wish it had succeeded. If it ever does, the west side will pay dearly for all the hydro power we produce over here, and we'd be just fine without them, thank you very much. They even want to tell us how to manage our wolf population over here, those yellow-bellied, latte sipping, gun-fearing, elitist snobs. (Sorry, all you WoodBarter coasties, but you really should join us on the sane side!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2013)

also David fart sniffers?? Must be out of a medical book???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2013)

BarbS said:


> We're Not left-coasters! The Cascade Curtain divides both WA and OR between weirdos and common-sensers. In my youth, there was a serious movement to divide WA state at the mountains, and use Spokane as the capitol of a new state. I wish it had succeeded. If it ever does, the west side will pay dearly for all the hydro power we produce over here, and we'd be just fine without them, thank you very much. They even want to tell us how to manage our wolf population over here, those yellow-bellied, latte sipping, gun-fearing, elitist snobs. (Sorry, all you WoodBarter coasties, but you really should join us on the sane side!)



Sounds like your side has most of the guns and all the moxie. Put up a fence and tell them it's to protect their side from those big, bad, wolves. Every state has their idiots. We're no exception. I guess we just have fewer per capita than most states.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2013)

""Put up a fence and tell them""
We did but they found a way through it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BarbS (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorta' like that Interstate 10 with all those CA license plates headed your way.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 9, 2013)

I thought I-10 from California was a shooting gallery. People who lived in California screwed up their state then escaped the damage they did by moving to Or, Wash, AZ, Nevada and Colorado. Now they are screwing up those states.


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 9, 2013)

There's not enough cowcrap like we have in Texas and Oklahoma. It's all bullcrap on the left coast. Except for Barb and Mike and those other people who are unaffected by their surroundings. [/quote]


Well, Kevin..._.if_ having lots of cowcrap was something to brag about, California ranks # 5 in the nation for beef cattle and # 1 in the nation for dairy cattle and when combined, we wind up with more cowcrap here than you have in Texas! There is a bit of bullcrap on the "left" coast, and there is a bit of bullcrap on the gulf coast, and there is a bit of bullcrap on the east coast. It looks like there's a bit bit of bullcrap in the middle too! It's downright depressing! I think I'll just go outside now and bust some clay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2013)

Barb that was awesome. Thanks for sharing it. New York appears to be headed in the same direction...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

